# Power/Transformer - I'm totally lost



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

First - I'm new-ish to this.
I have had my set for a while but only just set it up permanently plus adding a lot more length to it.
Currently I have between 60 and 80 feet installed.
I am running an Aristo Diesel primarily but I also have some steam locos as well.

Right now I only have the original power supply that came with the starter set and not only is it old but I am worried that its output is too small. 
Then again, I have no idea.

The eventual plans are to add some lighting as well as a few automatic switches but that would be it so the big questions are...
What numbers am I looking at?
What brands are safe?
Is there a great option for between 100 and 150 dollars?

thanks everyone.

Brandon


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brandon,
I assume your talking G scale, what is the output on the transformer you currently have? Most often in any set any scale the transformers are very small and limited, so just off the top of my head I would have to say yes your going to need a new one. Now the question is are you going to stick with standard DC control or go with DCC control?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Brandon,

I'd second NIMT's opinion, but keep the old tranny----it's good for powering your accessories. They tend to be parasites that reduce the power to your trains, but also create another problem: when you decelerate the trains, accessories drawing power directly from the tracks tend to lose power, dimming lights and so on. You can use the old tranny to power those items directly, ensuring consistent power to them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

G scale transformers are larger. If you have no speed loss at 80 feet you may be good. Actually you didn't say. For G scale your options are limited anyway. Visit the MRC site and look and compare the numbers to your transformer. With out numbers the discussion is pointless. Big is always better. The output would be in volt-amps. The output of your old one would be a start.

For this you need another 150.

MRC


Another at $179


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been on to respond.
First off, yes I am G scale - LGB.
I am running around 60-80 feet now based on a few temporary layouts.
I have not had any loss of power on the train.

I guess another question is, and this is born out of the fact that I realized this model train stuff is a lot more complicated than I had originally thought, How detailed do I need to be when planning out my layout?

Do I need to buy the template so that I can plan out the space more formally?

Lately I have been just picking up random short lengths of track because I know in the end I am going to need these pieces and I don't want to have to trek out to a store, most of which are hard to get to or have crappy hours, just to complete the setup.

Finally - ELEVATIONS. HELP!!!!!!!! 
I can't believe how tricky these things are. What would you use to create your elevations?

thanks

Brandon


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

I cut my track with a small chop saw I got for $20 on the web. I have only used this on code 332 brass and I get square cuts every time. I use dto use a Dremel, but got angle cuts.

So, I do not buy odd pieces as I create my own. Also I have found a dual rail bender very useful for custom curves/track mating.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

That is an interesting idea and one that I thought about. 
So are you basically saying you take a stock piece of track, whatever its length may be, and cut it down to the size that you actually do need?

I imagine the cut has to be pretty perfect or at least a rough cut with a bit if filing and sanding after.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

It does not have to be exact. Large scale wheels are big enough that they tolerate gaps in the track much better than the smaller scales.

When we set up our portable layout, at times the track gap is 1/4 inch and it does not cause any problems and we run expensive engines on this layout 3 feet above solid concrete floors.

Our biggest issue is kids trying to derail the trains for fun.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, that is great news.
It's also the first time I've heard that things don't have to be perfect. It makes total sense though that because they are so much bigger that they can handle more imperfections.

Thanks for the info to all of you. I really appreciate it.


----------

